# SCB - 24' Vee Bottom Prototype



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Some may know SCB is developing a 24' Stepped & Padded vee hull.

First round of water testing began today.

Test performed w/ Mercury Racing 300XS (SportMaster 1.62), Bravo One Lab 28", 30 gal fuel.

Added various amounts of sand bags to simulate projected additional inner linner weight (600#, 450#, 300#).

She ran: 75 mph w/ 600# 
77 mph w/ 450#
79 mph w/ 300#

Video link:






More tests in open rough water as soon as we get some wind.

SCB Factory


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'll take one in 18' please. Thanks.

Changing the game!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Uh-Oh - a SCB quality V running high 70s and eating big water - better get ready for some orders!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That is a sweet hull... Looks like this will be a very capable hull that'll eat up some rough chop.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

iphone gps... love it.. the boat looks good and has some clean lines.... wouldnt take much to make that pad just like an allison, with some setup that boat should scream...


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

See she ran like a scalded ape, tell us how she handles! Looks really nice!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks good Eric ! What is the beam ? Looks like you hit a homerun again !  Also looks like there will be a few other manufactures 24s eat'n your rooster tail ...LOL


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Been waiting for the unveiling, looks pretty sweet Eric. Going to have it ready for the boat show?

Mike


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

TKoenig said:


> iphone gps... love it.. the boat looks good and has some clean lines.... wouldnt take much to make that pad just like an allison, with some setup that boat should scream...


Its not an official "test boat" unless somthing is taped on.

Still tweeking on pad, and the forward entry point of the keel.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

E that looks bad asss... Railbird must creaming right now.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

tex: Boat is very nimble, bites nice hard in turns, like to air out w/ prop shaft 1" above pad.

Scott: Beam will be around 99"

South: Still developing hull, then we'll tool up deck. No plans to be in show this year. 

Thinking a Verado 300 or 350 SCi on finished demo boat.


----------



## jq2ranch (Jun 17, 2010)

Eric, that boat looks as fast as the El Pescador 35 minutes from Clarks to sunday beach. no you are really putting some quality boats out.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow Eric, just another homerun? Two hands clapping. Lets see quality,handling,speed,rigged like you want. WTG. again!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

What does the indention on the side of the hull near the water line do?


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> What does the indention on the side of the hull near the water line do?


Releases Water Drag, creates a little air so water can slide down the hull with less Drag overall. Fountain offshore boats use the same design..


----------



## XLR_8 (Feb 19, 2010)

what kind of draft do u think the finished boat will have and did you see how shallow she would get up ?


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks great, what do you consider pros/cons of the v pad set up vs. your existing boats?


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

XLR_8 said:


> what kind of draft do u think the finished boat will have and did you see how shallow she would get up ?


SCB does a great job building boats and knows shallow, but with this hull, you are probably looking around a foot of draft, once decking is put on etc... That is still good for this type of hull... You give up a little draft to cut the waves... ying/yang


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Most pad vees like that will need plus or minus a foot to float and probably 1.5 feet to get on plane in mud and a little more on hard sand. Now Eric has the perfect arsenal, Stingray for the flats and pad Vee for the open bay. Great looking boat!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i got a pretty good idea for a pad mod i have been kicking around for the hydrostream, but with your type of pad it might work out nice since it is prolly a ****** to get that thing up and ride only on the pad...


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

The "stepped hull" is great for boats with very little bow lift. I suspect this boats bow lift will be incredible, with the water line behind the "steps", therefore adding little performance. My .02


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

As with any SCB I'm sure it will be an awesome rig. It'd be heck to drift and hit bottom and try to get it out backwards though.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

arneson drive and a 496 stroker chevy ?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Need to stay true to mother Merc. I guess A Merc Racing 700 SCI w/ NXT drive would have to do.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> arneson drive and a 496 stroker chevy ?


That would be cool... That is until you had to get up in the shallows and that high dollar, high speed cleaver blade prop digs into the bottom.

Uh-Oh! :hairout::headknock


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow... Great work eric. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.

Wes


----------



## Off Da Hook (Jul 24, 2007)

Looking good! 350 SCI on the demo is the only way to go. 
:fishy::fishy:


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Any drawings of the proposed layout in terms of decks, compartments, etc?

I like alot of deck space, and that is what I really like about your boats.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

^ditto. Also, any chance I can go for a ride? lol.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Any new news on how this one is coming along?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Longhorn said:


> Any new news on how this one is coming along?


X2 !!


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

updates?


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

Any updates on this hull?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Still on backburner. Stingray & Factory Spec Stingray Sports are keeping us busy right now.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Hull For Sale*

Going to stay with the cat hulls, so my 24' Vee test hull is for sale. Console, Seats, Motor, Jack Plate not included, but available.

Great start for someone wanting a project. 
See first page for stats, more pics and running video.

$12,000 OBO
Call or email to discuss.

SCB Factory
979 299-8172
[email protected]


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

how's the chine walk on it ?


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

was time what killed this project? just have to ask


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

hardcore said:


> how's the chine walk on it ?


What chine walk?

Running video:






Really dont want to get rid of it, but we are going another direction and need the room.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

What was going on at 1:25? Crossing a wake? 


scb factory said:


> What chine walk?
> 
> Running video:
> 
> ...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes. Crossing a boat wake at 75+. 

Look close, the you can see the wakes.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

scb factory said:


> Yes. Crossing a boat wake at 75+.
> 
> Look close, the you can see the wakes.


Thats what i fugured. You didn't seem to concerned with it.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

t-tung said:


> Thats what i fugured. You didn't seem to concerned with it.


Its no cat, but its a very stable ride up to 75. Once running near 80 the boat "lightens up", but still stable.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Made a deal with Haynie on this hull. They will go into production with a version of it at some point.:cheers:


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Kewl... Im sure haynie will do well with it.

That is gonna make one nice hull for production

Capt Thomas


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

WOW, Look out!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Very interested in what Chris does with this boat. Can't wait.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

That's funny. I just sent a PM to Saltlife a few days ago saying we need a 24 HO with a stepped hull. I wonder how the ride on this compares to the HO.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Longhorn said:


> That's funny. I just sent a PM to Saltlife a few days ago saying we need a 24 HO with a stepped hull. I wonder how the ride on this compares to the HO.


I'm willing to bet that this boat is going to be all around better than the HO. Faster, Smoother, possibly shallower etc. Should be pretty interesting.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe the sides will get cut down and it will be the updated LS


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

younggun55 said:


> Maybe the sides will get cut down and it will be the updated LS


Thats what I has hoping.

Offshore Chris, curious what makes you think it will have a better ride than the HO?


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

would like to see what he come out with. Pretty cool!


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

fattyflattie said:


> Thats what I has hoping.
> 
> Offshore Chris, curious what makes you think it will have a better ride than the HO?


X2.


----------

